# Yakima WA: Urgent 1 yr old black male, very thin, sweet



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

Can you help this sweet, loving boy? I went to see him. He is in a kill shelter where 40% of animals are euthanized. He was found in a stockyard as a stray. He just wants love. Very nice GSD, although they list him as a mix, he looks pure except for a bit of white on his toes and chest. He is emaciated, every bone sticking out, and may have fleas. Please if anyone can help send me a PM. I am willing to pay his fee, transport, and foster if needed! He is only a year old, he deserves a chance! Find it in your heart and he will love you forever. "King" at the Yakima Humane society:


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I am so frustrated, I don't even know what really happened to this dog. I saw him 24 hours ago and now they are telling the rescue people that he was "transferred", then I called and they told me he was adopted. UGH. So frustrated, but I guess it is 'case closed.'


----------



## FirstTimeGSD (Jul 31, 2012)

Gosh he looks just like my Jackson. Part of me wants to get a sable female in the next 6 months to a year but part of me just wants to get another lil all black :/ I'm glad there appears to be a happy ending for this one though


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad to hear it cassadee. I was tempted to have you arrange transport to Spokane, because my breeder said when he came back from a show he'd find it a home if I fostered until he returned.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hope he was rescued or adopted..... your other post had me in tears....I can't stand reading about these poor dogs who get dumped in shelters or picked up because they were dumped as strays....

I was so afraid to read this .....

Lee


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

**UPDATE**

We have found King! He has been transported to a no-kill shelter in Stanwood, WA (an hour north of Seattle) and they have assured me he will stay there until he finds his forever home! If anyone is up in the area and wants a truly sweet, grateful boy to love, please go see King at the NOAH shelter. You will absolutely fall in love. He is such a dear and once fed and healthy will be stunning!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm glad to hear he made it to Noah!

We have 3 large dogs in our small house and can't take him so I'm glad he will be able to stay safe until he can find his forever home!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

At least he is safe!!


----------



## shepard mom (Sep 7, 2012)

Is he still available? Im in MI but will help him if I can. Foster or Forever. Transportation? Experienced GSD owner.


----------

